

Show HN: 📱👻 Smart Spanish – learn Spanish through spaced repetition - mephala
http://imgur.com/a/9jyHF

======
mephala
The application is about ~30mb in size. I wanted the audio to be accessed
client-side without the need to stream from a server.

More info:

Smart Spanish simplifies the learning process for Spanish in three ways:

1). It uses the most frequently occurring words in the Spanish language. As a
result, you can now focus on learning the most important words first.

2). It utilizes spaced repetition. The application calculates how quickly you
can learn and when review periods should be scheduled.

3). You'll be reminded when to review. You don't have to worry about figuring
out when to review as the application does that for you. A friendly
notification will appear when the suggested time is due.

Download link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.smartspani...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.smartspanish)

Thank you

